# Fried Mushrooms-rec. Idea



## kadesma (Mar 14, 2008)

We love these, but , they take some time and I usually make a mess when I do them.. But I have to admit, they taste like heaven
I use about 24 good size mushrooms. remove the stems and chop fine, along with 3 garlic cloves,several tab. of finely chopped parsley, salt and pepper.I mix this altogether with some melted butter and stuff the mushroom caps..I then dip the caps into beaten egg, then into buttered breadcrumbs back into egg and once more time into the bread crumbs, use a long tooth pick makes it easier to remove from the hot fat as they cook I chill for about an hour then fry the mushrooms in deep hot fat til golden, drain well remove the picks and serve..Yummy with a nice cool drink

kadesma


----------



## Rom (Mar 15, 2008)

yum, these sound good! do u think they would be ok if they were cooked in the oven, my SO might be scared if i told him they were fried like that LOL, i on the otherhand would probably lick my fingers


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Yummo!!!  Sometimes the messy stuff tastes the best!  Thanks for sharing, km, as I can find all those ingredients here and make my own bread crumbs and the people here go crazy over Western-style desserts and appetizers.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Pickles, km!  I tried to send you some karma for the great recipe but was told that I had to spread it around but imagine  getting it just the same-


----------



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2008)

Rom said:


> yum, these sound good! do u think they would be ok if they were cooked in the oven, my SO might be scared if i told him they were fried like that LOL, i on the otherhand would probably lick my fingers


I think they would be just fine baked instead of fried..Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Yummo!!!  Sometimes the messy stuff tastes the best!  Thanks for sharing, km, as I can find all those ingredients here and make my own bread crumbs and the people here go crazy over Western-style desserts and appetizers.


Thanks Expatgirl,
they are yummy, hope you get a chance to make them.

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 15, 2008)

Love, Love Love fried mushrooms. Anyway you make them!! Bring um on!!
I've been on a fried, sliced portabella kick lately, but love my little button shrooms too! 

Expatgirl...Stuffed with a crabmeat suffing, drizzled with butter, in the oven for a short visit...Oh my...Oh my! I'm drooling......


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

Uncle Bob, that sounds terrific, too---what do any of you think of some red caviar (just a few bits) added for color?  Caviar even though $$$$ here isn't as expensive  as when exported.

Oh, my, I'm drooling now.............and I love portobellos but you can't get them for love or $$$ here---not even imported


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

and I  meant adding a few bits of caviar as a garnish after they are cooked


----------



## auntdot (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds great.  Would probably add some Parmesan, but then again I will add Parmesan to anything.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

You're right, auntdot, parmesan definitely sounds like a great addition, too----I've got a dinner coming up soon and I can already see that I'm going to be serving kademas' mushroom recipe--this will knock their  snow mushers and wool socks off


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Oct 17, 2008)

once i had some cooked sausage patties left over from breakfast in the frig. I had placed right next to basket of fresh mushrooms. For something different to add to dinner I:
cut off stems and chopped stems up fine, set aside caps
In a skillet I saute' chopped mushrooms and finely chopped green onions and small bit of garlic.
I had a box of chicken stove top stuffing..took it out and made it according to directions. I added the cooked mushrooms,onion and garlic to it..added bit of shredded mozzarella that I had...mixed it with the left over sausage that i crumbled up into it.
dipped mushroom caps in butter, filled them with mixture and put on a cookie sheet with sides (sprayedcookie sheet with pam). Baked them till they were browned. Family wasnt waiting for me to serve up..they  were at stove with forks all ready..I was allowed two!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 17, 2008)

I basically do the same, but do add the parm. And they are a pain. And eggplant parm is in that catagory too. But I love all the fried stuff - mozz & zuch sticks. Calimari. Tempura battered shrimp. 
So rather than make the mess nowadays, I usually eat out what I hate to cook at home.
But my mouth is sure watering now!  Yummy, yummy!


----------

